# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ալյուրի հարստացումը երկաթով և ֆոլաթթվով

## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Կարծում եմ ոչ միայն ինձ է անհանգստացնում սա.
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է մասնագետների կարծիքը: Ինչքանո՞վ է օգտակար երկաթով և ֆոլաթթվով հարստացված հաց ուտելը կամ ինչքանո՞վ է վտանգավոր: Արդյո՞ք գերդոզավորում չի առաջանա եթե մարդ չունի դրանց պակասը կամ ճի՞շտ է, որ ավել երկաթը չի յուրացվում օրգանիզմում: Ի՞նչ հակացուցումներ ունի այդ ալյուրի օգտագործումը և այլն  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. կարծես թե նման թեմա չկար չէ՞  :Unsure:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ալյուրի հարստացման վերաբերյալ շատ կարծիքներ կան: ԱՄՆ-ում, Կանադայում և մի շարք այլ երկրներում ալյուրը պարտադիր հարստացնում են թե երկաթով, թե ֆոլաթթվով: Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպությունը հրապարակել է ուղեցույցներ՝ ալյուրի հարստացման վերաբերյալ: Էլի կան երկրներ՝ մի տեղ երկաթով, մի տեղ այլ տարրով (կամ վիտամին) հարստացնում են... Դրանով բազմաթիվ հարցեր են լուծվում, քանի որ ցորենից ալյուրի ստացման ժամանակ ցորենում պարունակվող օրգանիզմին պիտանի բազմաթիվ նյութեր հեռացվում են, այդ թվում՝ վերոնշյալ տարրերը կամ դրանց բնական «տեսակները»: Դա հատկապես վերաբերվում է բարձր և առաջին կարգի ալյուրին. դրանք ալյուրի ամենաշատ սպառվող տեսակներն են: «Պերեդոզի» հետ կապված, չեմ կարծում, որ այդ քանակներն այնքան մեծ են, որ մարդկանց մոտ ավելցուկ առաջանալու հավանականություն կա: Նույնիսկ բացառում եմ: :Smile: 

Իսկ օրինագծին դեմ արտահայտվող անձանց կողմից, որքան տեղյակ եմ, հետևյալ հարցերն են բարձրացվում.

1) Կան մի շարք գիտական և ոչ գիտական հոդվածներ և հրապարակումներ, որ վերոնշյալ նյութերը *հնարավոր է*՝ առաջացնում են (կամ խթանում) տարբեր հիվանդություններ (այդ թվում՝ չարորակ նորագոյացություններ): Օրինակ՝ որոշ մարդիկ նշում են, որ Չիլիում քաղցկեցի դեպքերի աճը հաստատ կապ ունի ֆոլաթթվով հարստացված ալյուրի հետ: Մյուս կողմից էլ եթե այդպես է, ապա Չիլիում ինչու՞ չեն դադարեցնում ալյուրի հարստացումը: Եվ նմանատիպ այլ հարցեր... չեմ էլ հիշում: 

2) Ինչու՞ են օրինագծի ընդունման համար հիմք ընդունում տաս տարի առաջ իրականացված հետազոտության տվյալներ... Եվ Հայաստանում այս տարրերի պակասի հետ կապված հիվանդությունների տվյալների վերաբերյալ այլ «վիճելի» հարցեր:

3) Ինչու՞ Եվրոպական Միության երկրների հիմնական մասը ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ չեն հարստացնում: 

4) Մարդիկ ուզում են ընտրության իրավունք ունենալ, այսինքն՝ օրինագծի «պարադիրը» դարձնել «ոչ պարտադիր»: Բայց այստեղ պետք է ասել, որ օրինագիծը վերաբերվում է խոշոր ալրաղացներին և ընտրության հնարավորություն տեսականորեն մնում է, քանի որ մյուս ալյուրարտադրողներին ալյուրի հարստացում չի պարտադրովում (մոտավորապես 80 հարստացված/20 չհարստացված համամասնությամբ):

5) Դա ջհուդամասոնների կողմից հակահայկական (հակամարդկային) դավադրություն է:

6) «Համաշխարհային կառավարությունը» մարդկությունը վերացնում է «Ոսկեր միլիարդի» ճանապարհին ու դրա համար սենց միջոցներով (նաև՝ պատվաստանյութերի միջոցով) էս վեց միլիարդիս վերացնում են: 

....

----------

Sambitbaba (03.07.2015), Skeptic (28.01.2015), Աթեիստ (29.01.2015), Տրիբուն (29.01.2015)

----------


## **David**

Թեմայի շուրջ մասնագիտական կարծիքներ կասեն մասնագետները, իսկ ես վերջերս նման թեմայով կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ, սննդային անվտանգության հետ կապված հենց հայաստանում ալյուրի հացի խնդրի հետ կապված լսածս տեղեկություններով կիսվեմ.. Ֆոլաթթվով հարստացումն ալյուրի իրականացվումա Ամն Կանադա,, ու այդ երկրներում, նրանք ամեն մեկը հարստացնումա հիմնականում տեղական շուկայի համար, իհարկե կան նաև արտահամանման նպատակով արտադրված բայց ավելի թանկ, իսկ մեր ալյուր ներկրողները կասկածելի ծագում ու ստանդարտներով ալյուր են բերում, մեր վերահսկաման մարմիննե կամ չկա, կամ քնածա ու կարճ ասած վերահսկողություն գրեթե չկա օլիգառերի նկատմամբ,ու էս գառնուկներն ազատ երում են, միևնույնա դրա բացասական էֆեկտը համ տեսանելի չի համե միանշանակ չի, բայց առողջապահական մասնագետները ՊՆդում են ու բացատրում հետևյալ կերպ.. << Նրանք իրենց երկրի համար հարստացված ալյուրը, հիմնականում ֆոլաթթվով, ու այլ հավելումներով, նախատեսում են սեփական բնակչության համար, տարածաշրջանին հատուկ մի շարք բակտերիալ և այլ հիվանդությունների տարածման ու կանխարգելման համար,, իսկ մենք իրանց պայմաններից շատ հեռու լինելով չունենք մեզ մոտ նման բակտերիաներ ու նույնիսկ մեր համար այլ հարստացում է անհրաժեշտ իսկ էդ հարստացում ոչ միայն օգուտ չէ, այլ մեծվնասնեերի է բերում և հակառակ էֆեկտ ունենում, կարճասած նույննա որ ասեն շաքար ունցողը պեսոկով բուժումա ստանում էլի,,, դե խնդիրն էլ ոչ միայն առողջապահական էին բարձրացրել այլ նաև, դրա անորակ ու ոչ վերահսկողությամբ ներկրմանն ուղղված, դե մենք սովոր ենք էլի էժանին վազել (Ի հավելում փառք Աստծո մենք ունենք տեղական քիչ արտադրանք, ճշտել եմ ու հավելանյութեր, հարստացում չի իրականացվում, կարող եք օգտվել, բայց խնդիրը ներկրման լուծել պետքա

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ բացում ա, որ քաղաքի կենտրոնի ջուրը խմող, գրանդ քենդի ու թամարա ուտող ու ինչ որ տարօրինակ ծագման սառը սուրճ սաղ օրը լիտրերով մեջը լցնող ազգը սենց խիստ մտահոգված ա հացի հարստացումով, իմանալով հանդերձ որ դա արվում ա նաև մի քանի գլուխ բարձր մակարդակի վրա գտնվող երկրներում։

----------

Malxas (05.07.2015), Sambitbaba (03.07.2015), Լեո (03.07.2015), Վահե-91 (03.07.2015), Վիշապ (04.07.2015)

----------


## Ruby Rue

ԱՄՆ-ում իմ ծանոթ բոլոր մարդիկ ուտում էին whole-grain հացը, որն ըստ էության ոչ հարստացված հացն ա: Ինձ էլ միշտ ասում էին, որ մյուս հացը լավը չի, հանկարծ չառնեմ: Ի դեպ, հարստացված հացն ամենաէժան էր ու անորակը, իսկ ավելի բնականն ու համովը թանկ էր:
Էնտեղ կարծեմ ֆոլաթթվով հարստացումը մտցրել էին, որովհետև B9 վիտամինի պակասից որոշ երեխաներ առողջական խնդիրներով կամ հաշմանդամությամբ էին ծնվում: Այսինքն` վիճակագրություն կար, որը ցույց էր տալիս դրա կարիքը:
ԱՄՆ-ն ու Կանադան ինչքան էլ զարգացած լինեն օրինակ չպիտի հացի առումով, որովհետև ընդեղի սովորական հացը մեղմ ասած զիբիլ էր. ոնց որ սպունգ լինի, մի ամիս մնում ա դարակում ու չի փչանում, ահավոր վատն ա: Համով հացեր կային եվրոպական, մեքսիկական ու նման խանութներում: Ես, որ ահավոր հացակեր եմ, մեր ճաշարանում ընդհանրապես հաց չէի ուտում էնքան զզվելի էր: Ու ի դեպ, էնտեղ նշվում էր անպայման թե որ հացն ա հարստացված, որը` ոչ: Չգիտեմ մենք էստեղ տենց հնարավորություն կունենանք, թե՞ ոչ:
Եթե կարելի ա մի բանն ուտել բնականը, ինչի՞ պիտի պարտադրված լինենք առնել մի բան, որոնց օգտակարությունը կասկածելի ա, ու հնարավոր է դրանք վնասակար լինեն: Եթե ինչ-որ վիճակագրություն կա, որ շատ մարդիկ B վիտամինի պակասից խնդիրներ են ունենում, թող շուկայի բոլոր հացերի ասենք 5%-ը հարստացնեն ու անպայման նշեն, որ դրանք հարստացված են: Կամ եթե էդքան շատ են մտածում, թող մարդկանց բաժանեն ֆոլաթթու: 
Դավադրությունների տեսություններն իրոք ծիծաղելի են, բայց անկապ տեղը հացի մեջ ինչ ասես լցնելը մեղմ ասած աբսուրդ ա: Էսքան զիբիլների մեջ գոնե հացը նորմալ ու բնական մնա:

----------

John (03.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (03.07.2015), Rammstein (03.07.2015), Sambitbaba (03.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (06.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

Ասում էին, որ էս ֆոլաթթվի չափից մեծ քանակը տղամարդկանց մոտ շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղ ա առաջացնում: Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա ուսումնասիրված, ինչքանով ա գիտական կամ պսեւդո, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, մարդկանց համատարած ֆոլաթթու բտելը պիտի է՜ն կարգի հիմնավորված լինի, որ… Չէ, դա ոչ մի ձեւով չի կարա հիմնավորված լինի, քանի որ չի կարա լինի նենց մի երկիր, որտեղ մարդկանց 100%-ը ունի նույն խնդիրը: Այսինքն` հաստատ կգտնվեն լիքը առողջ մարդիկ, ում պետք չի որեւէ սննդային հավելում: Հետեւաբար էդ հավելումը իրանց օրգանիզմի վրա լրացուցիչ բեռ ա լինելու, էդ նյութերի ավելցուկ կարա լինի ու առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնի:

Ես իրոք չեմ կաողանում հասկանամ` ո՞ւմ ա էդքան ձեռնտու, որ Հայաստանի բնակիչներից շատ շատերը (վստահ եմ` մեծ մասը) ուտեն մի բան, որը իրենց օրգանիզմին պետք չի: Ո՞ւր են ուսումնասիրությունները, ո՞վ կարա ապացուցի, որ ինձ էդ ֆոլաթթուն պետք ա: Ոչ մեկ ինձնից ու իմ շրջապատի որեւէ մարդուց նման ուսումնասիրության համար անալիզ չի վերցրել: Իսկ եթե ուսումնասիրություն չկա, բայց կա սենց որոշում, ուստի առանց երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ունենալու էլ պարզ ա, որ ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ մարդիկ նպատակ ունեն էդ նյութը մեր օրգանիզմ լցնելու` նպատակ չունենալով լավացնել մեր առողջությունը: Չգիտեմ` էդ մարդիկ մեր չինովնիկներն են, ռուսները, ամերիկացիք, եւրոպացիք, ջհուդամասոնները, թե այլմոլորակայինները, բայց իմ համար ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ ա, որ իրանք ինչ-որ խնդիր են դրել ու էդ խնդիրը մեղմ ասած հօգուտ մեզ չի:

----------

Mr. Annoying (03.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ասում էին, որ էս ֆոլաթթվի չափից մեծ քանակը տղամարդկանց մոտ շագանակագեղձի քաղցկեղ ա առաջացնում: Չգիտեմ` ինչքանով ա ուսումնասիրված, ինչքանով ա գիտական կամ պսեւդո, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, մարդկանց համատարած ֆոլաթթու բտելը պիտի է՜ն կարգի հիմնավորված լինի, որ… Չէ, դա ոչ մի ձեւով չի կարա հիմնավորված լինի, քանի որ չի կարա լինի նենց մի երկիր, որտեղ մարդկանց 100%-ը ունի նույն խնդիրը: Այսինքն` հաստատ կգտնվեն լիքը առողջ մարդիկ, ում պետք չի որեւէ սննդային հավելում: Հետեւաբար էդ հավելումը իրանց օրգանիզմի վրա լրացուցիչ բեռ ա լինելու, էդ նյութերի ավելցուկ կարա լինի ու առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնի:
> 
> Ես իրոք չեմ կաողանում հասկանամ` ո՞ւմ ա էդքան ձեռնտու, որ Հայաստանի բնակիչներից շատ շատերը (վստահ եմ` մեծ մասը) ուտեն մի բան, որը իրենց օրգանիզմին պետք չի: Ո՞ւր են ուսումնասիրությունները, ո՞վ կարա ապացուցի, որ ինձ էդ ֆոլաթթուն պետք ա: Ոչ մեկ ինձնից ու իմ շրջապատի որեւէ մարդուց նման ուսումնասիրության համար անալիզ չի վերցրել: Իսկ եթե ուսումնասիրություն չկա, բայց կա սենց որոշում, ուստի առանց երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ունենալու էլ պարզ ա, որ ինչ-որ տեղ ինչ-որ մարդիկ նպատակ ունեն էդ նյութը մեր օրգանիզմ լցնելու` նպատակ չունենալով լավացնել մեր առողջությունը: Չգիտեմ` էդ մարդիկ մեր չինովնիկներն են, ռուսները, ամերիկացիք, եւրոպացիք, ջհուդամասոնները, թե այլմոլորակայինները, բայց իմ համար ԱԿՆՀԱՅՏ ա, որ իրանք ինչ-որ խնդիր են դրել ու էդ խնդիրը մեղմ ասած հօգուտ մեզ չի:


Ռամշ, պատվաստումների դեպքում էլ չեն դնում ամեն մեկին մանրամասն անալիզ անում։
Ես չեմ հավատում, որ դու ման ես եկել ֆոլաթթվի մասին ուսումնասիրություններ, ու ոչ մի տեղ չես գտել։

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, պատվաստումների դեպքում էլ չեն դնում ամեն մեկին մանրամասն անալիզ անում։
> Ես չեմ հավատում, որ դու ման ես եկել ֆոլաթթվի մասին ուսումնասիրություններ, ու ոչ մի տեղ չես գտել։


Արտ, պատվաստումը ո՞նց կարելի ա համեմատել սրա հետ։ Պատվաստումը կոնկրետ գիտես, թե ոնց ա աշխատում, իսկ ֆոլաթթվի մասին հենց մասնագետներն են ասում, որ լիքը ազդեցություններ մարդկանց վրա անհայտ ա։
Էսօր Հետքում ինչ-որ հոդված տեսա, գտնեմ, լինկը կդնեմ։
Իսկ ընդհանուր` ես ոչ հավես, ոչ էլ ժամանակ ունեմ ինչ-որ ուսումնասիրություններ ուսումնասիրելու, ընդամենը ուզում եմ շատ պարզ բան, որ իրանց զիբիլը, թեկուզ եթե շատ օգտակար ա, զոռով չլցնեն իմ մեջ, ես ունենամ ընտրության հնարավորություն։ Ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի ինձ զրկելու առանց ֆոլաթթվի հաց ուտելու իրավունքից։

----------

Mr. Annoying (04.07.2015), Ruby Rue (03.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կարելի է բողոքել, որ աղի մեջից յոդը հանեն, որ մաքուր աղ ուտենք։
Մնում է ուշադիր կարդալ էն մնացած սննդամթերքների մեջ հավելումների ցուցակը (եթե հավատանք գրվածին ու հավատանք որ սննդի նկատմամբ նորմալ վերահսկողություն կա Հայաստանում), որ ամեն օր սպառում ենք, որ հասկանանք հիմա էս ֆոլաթթուն է՞ պրոբլեմը, թե՞ էն, որ քննարկում ենք այն, ինչ դեմ են տալիս քննարկելու, որ ազգը զբաղվի ու շեղվի ու հանգստանա… ։Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (05.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Կարելի է բողոքել, որ աղի մեջից յոդը հանեն, որ մաքուր աղ ուտենք։
> Մնում է ուշադիր կարդալ էն մնացած սննդամթերքների մեջ հավելումների ցուցակը (եթե հավատանք գրվածին ու հավատանք որ սննդի նկատմամբ նորմալ վերահսկողություն կա Հայաստանում), որ ամեն օր սպառում ենք, որ հասկանանք հիմա էս ֆոլաթթուն է՞ պրոբլեմը, թե՞ էն, որ քննարկում ենք այն, ինչ դեմ են տալիս քննարկելու, որ ազգը զբաղվի ու շեղվի ու հանգստանա… ։Ճ


Յոդացված աղին այլընտրանք կա. քարաղ:
Էլ ի՞նչ սննդամթերք կա, որ մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը համատարած օգտագործում ա ու մեջը ինչ-որ հավելում կա: Մտքիս տենց բան չի գալիս:

Մեկ էլ ազգը ինչի՞ց ա շեղվում սրանով: Եթե էս որոշումը չլիներ, սրա դեմ բողոքողներն ի՞նչ վախենալու բան էին անելու, որից պետք ա մարդկանց անհապաղ շեղել: Իշխանափոխությո՞ւն էին պահանջելու, թե՞ ավելի սարսափելի ինչ-որ բան:  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Յոդացված աղին այլընտրանք կա. քարաղ:
> Էլ ի՞նչ սննդամթերք կա, որ մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը համատարած օգտագործում ա ու մեջը ինչ-որ հավելում կա: Մտքիս տենց բան չի գալիս:
> 
> Մեկ էլ ազգը ինչի՞ց ա շեղվում սրանով: Եթե էս որոշումը չլիներ, սրա դեմ բողոքողներն ի՞նչ վախենալու բան էին անելու, որից պետք ա մարդկանց անհապաղ շեղել: Իշխանափոխությո՞ւն էին պահանջելու, թե՞ ավելի սարսափելի ինչ-որ բան:


Երևի էլէկտրաէներգիայի թանկացման դեմ էին բողոքելու ։Ճ
Դե ինչ–որ մի պրոբլեմ պետք է առաջարկել, որ ազգը զբաղվի, անգործությունից դեպրեսիայի մեջ չընկնի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, պատվաստումը ո՞նց կարելի ա համեմատել սրա հետ։ Պատվաստումը կոնկրետ գիտես, թե ոնց ա աշխատում, իսկ ֆոլաթթվի մասին հենց մասնագետներն են ասում, որ լիքը ազդեցություններ մարդկանց վրա անհայտ ա։
> Էսօր Հետքում ինչ-որ հոդված տեսա, գտնեմ, լինկը կդնեմ։
> Իսկ ընդհանուր` ես ոչ հավես, ոչ էլ ժամանակ ունեմ ինչ-որ ուսումնասիրություններ ուսումնասիրելու, ընդամենը ուզում եմ շատ պարզ բան, որ իրանց զիբիլը, թեկուզ եթե շատ օգտակար ա, զոռով չլցնեն իմ մեջ, ես ունենամ ընտրության հնարավորություն։ Ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի ինձ զրկելու առանց ֆոլաթթվի հաց ուտելու իրավունքից։



 Պատվաստում - հիվանդություններից խուսափելու համար իրականացվող միջոցառումների կոմպլեքս։ Լիքը մարդ համարում ա անիմաստ, սխալ, որոշները՝ նույնիսկ վնասակար։ Մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես չգիտեն հիվանդության կանխարգելման մեխանիզմները, բայց քանի որ դա պարտադրվում ա, համարում են դա գերտերությունների կողմից պարտադրված շատ վատ բան։

 Ֆոլաթթվով հարստացում - հիվանդություններից խուսափելու համար իրականացվող միջոցառումների կոմպլեքս։ Լիքը մարդ համարում ա անիմաստ, սխալ, որոշները՝ նույնիսկ վնասակար։ Մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես չգիտեն որևէ բան դրա ազդեցության մասին (նույնիսկ չգիտեն, որ դա վիտամին է), բայց քանի որ դա պարտադրվում ա, համարում են դա գերտերությունների կողմից պարտադրված շատ վատ բան։

Ո՞ր բառն ա սխալ։


Հ.Գ.
ԱՄՆ արդեն 3 նահանգներում պատվաստում պարտադիր պայման է երեխայի դպրոց հաճախելու համար։
Ալյուրի ֆոլաթթվով հարստացումն ԱՄՆ-ում իրականացվում է 1998 թվականից։


Հ.Հ.Գ.
Խանութներով վաճառվելու է նաև ֆոլաթթվով չհարստացված հաց՝ ավելի թանկ գնով։



Հղում՝ http://www.nutri-facts.org/rus/mneni...evoi-kislotoi/

----------


## Rammstein

> Պատվաստում - հիվանդություններից խուսափելու համար իրականացվող միջոցառումների կոմպլեքս։ Լիքը մարդ համարում ա անիմաստ, սխալ, որոշները նույնիսկ վնասակար։ Մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես չգիտեն հիվանդության կանխարգելման մեխանիզմները, բայց քանի որ դա պարտադրվում ա, համարում են դա գերտերությունների կողմից պարտադրված շատ վատ բան։
> 
> Ֆոլաթթվով հարստացում - հիվանդություններից խուսափելու համար իրականացվող միջոցառումների կոմպլեքս։ Լիքը մարդ համարում ա անիմաստ, սխալ, որոշները նույնիսկ վնասակար։ Մեծ մասը ընդհանրապես չգիտեն որևք բան դրա ազդեցության մասին (նույնիսկ չգիտեն, որ դա վիտամին է), բայց քանի որ դա պարտադրվում ա, համարում են դա գերտերությունների կողմից պարտադրված շատ վատ բան։
> 
> Ո՞ր բառն ա սխալ։


Բառը չի սխալ, այլ` ներկայացման ձեւը ու կիսատությունը։

Պատվաստում - թերեւս աշխարհի մեծ մասում անում են։ Դրանից հետո մարդը իմունիտետ ա ձեռք բերում տվյալ հիվանդությունների նկատմամբ։ Ոչ մի մարդու օրգանիզմ ինքը իրանով էդ իմունիտետը չունի ու եթե հիվանդանա, հերիք չի կարա մեռնի, դեռ մի բան էլ կողքիններին վարակի։

Ֆոլաթթվով հարստացում - Միջոցառում, որի հետեւանքով մարդկանց օրգանիզմում ավելանալու ա մի նյութ, որի կարիքը ունի միայն մարդկանց մի մասը (հայտնի չի` որ մասը)։ Որի ավելցուկի ազդեցությունը մարդու վրա, ինչպես որոշ մասնագետներ են փաստում, ուսումնասիրված չի, շատ անհայտ բաներ կան։ Որի պակասից ոչ մեկ սուր վարակիչ հիվանդությունից մի քանի օրում չի կարա մեռնի։ Ի վերջո, որը ոչ միայն աշխարհի մեծ մասում չի պարտադիր, այլ զարգացած երկրների մեծ մասում պարտադիր տենց բան չկա։

Արտ, դու շարունակո՞ւմ ես համեմատել պատվաստումն ու ֆոլաթթվով հարստացումը։

Հ.Գ. Գուցե վիտամին բառը շատերի մոտ անվնաս պուպուշ ինչ-որ բանի ասոցիացիա ա առաջացնում, բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ էդ նյութերի ավելցուկը վնաս չի կարա լինի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բառը չի սխալ, այլ` ներկայացման ձեւը ու կիսատությունը։
> 
> Պատվաստում - թերեւս աշխարհի մեծ մասում անում են։ Դրանից հետո մարդը իմունիտետ ա ձեռք բերում տվյալ հիվանդությունների նկատմամբ։ Ոչ մի մարդու օրգանիզմ ինքը իրանով էդ իմունիտետը չունի ու եթե հիվանդանա, հերիք չի կարա մեռնի, դեռ մի բան էլ կողքիններին վարակի։
> 
> Ֆոլաթթվով հարստացում - Միջոցառում, որի հետեւանքով մարդկանց օրգանիզմում ավելանալու ա մի նյութ, որի կարիքը ունի միայն մարդկանց մի մասը (հայտնի չի` որ մասը)։ Որի ավելցուկի ազդեցությունը մարդու վրա, ինչպես որոշ մասնագետներ են փաստում, ուսումնասիրված չի, շատ անհայտ բաներ կան։ Որի պակասից ոչ մեկ սուր վարակիչ հիվանդությունից մի քանի օրում չի կարա մեռնի։ Ի վերջո, որը ոչ միայն աշխարհի մեծ մասում չի պարտադիր, այլ զարգացած երկրների մեծ մասում պարտադիր տենց բան չկա։
> 
> Արտ, դու շարունակո՞ւմ ես համեմատել պատվաստումն ու ֆոլաթթվով հարստացումը։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գուցե վիտամին բառը շատերի մոտ անվնաս պուպուշ ինչ-որ բանի ասոցիացիա ա առաջացնում, բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ էդ նյութերի ավելցուկը վնաս չի կարա լինի։


Ես էլ անցնեմ քո ներկայացման ձևի սխալներին
1. Ֆոլաթթվի ավելացումն էլի լիքը երկրներում անում են։
2. «Ոչ մի մարդու օրգանիզմ ինքը իրանով էդ իմունիտետը չունի» - սխալ արտահայտություն ա։ Մարդ կա, որ բնածին ունի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պտի սաղին ստուգեն, նոր որոշեն, թե ում պատվաստեն։

3. «մարդկանց օրգանիզմում ավելանալու ա մի նյութ, որի կարիքը ունի միայն մարդկանց մի մասը» - սխալ արտահայտություն, էդ վիտամինի կարիքն ունեն բոլորը։
4. «Որի ավելցուկի ազդեցությունը մարդու վրա, ինչպես որոշ մասնագետներ են փաստում, ուսումնասիրված չի, շատ անհայտ բաներ կան։» - Ավելցուկի ազդեցությունը քիչ ա ուսումնասիրված հենց են պատճառով, որ չնայած նույն Ամերիկայում արդեն 15 տարի ա կիրառվում ա ալյուրի հագեցումը, դեռ ոչ մեկի մոտ ավելցուկ չի արձանագրվել։
5. «Որի պակասից ոչ մեկ սուր վարակիչ հիվանդությունից մի քանի օրում չի կարա մեռնի։» - բայց կարա ծնվի բնածին շատ ծանր արատներով (անէնցեֆալիա, սպինա բիֆիդա)։
6. «զարգացած երկրների մեծ մասում պարտադիր տենց բան չկա։» - Դե իհարկե, հետամնաց Մեծ Բրիտանիան իրա քաղաքացիների վրա փորձեր ա դնում, իսկ մենք խելոք ենք, տենց բան թույլ չենք տա։


7. «Գուցե վիտամին բառը շատերի մոտ անվնաս պուպուշ ինչ-որ բանի ասոցիացիա ա առաջացնում, բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ էդ նյութերի ավելցուկը վնաս չի կարա լինի։» -
Շատ լավ հարց էր, ափսոս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, քանի դեռ որևէ երկրում չի արձանագրվել ավելցուկ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 7. «Գուցե վիտամին բառը շատերի մոտ անվնաս պուպուշ ինչ-որ բանի ասոցիացիա ա առաջացնում, բայց ո՞վ ա ասել, որ էդ նյութերի ավելցուկը վնաս չի կարա լինի։» -
> Շատ լավ հարց էր, ափսոս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, քանի դեռ որևէ երկրում չի արձանագրվել ավելցուկ։


Սրա հետ կապված. քանի որ ֆոլաթթուն B խմբի վիտամին ա, հետևաբար ջրալույծ ա, հետևաբար օրգանիզմում դեպոներ չի ստեղծում, այսինքն՝ ի տարբերություն, օրինակ, D վիտամինի, պետք ա ահագին շատ չարչարվել ֆոլաթթվի ավելցուկ ստանալու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուֆ-ուֆ, էսօր մի քանի ժամում էս թեմայից ինչքան բան սովորեցի  :Jpit:  Սաղ հեչ, վերջը ի՞նչ էղավ

----------

